# On JB and not around to sign on ?



## Palerider (17 Apr 2010)

Interesting one, I have a good friend who was made redundant recently,she is claiming JB and signs on once a month, her partner booked a few days away for the week after next without telling her and she will not be available to sign on on the only day each month she is expected to sign on, the few days break was not planned and it is less than the two weeks notice required.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## tenchi-fan (17 Apr 2010)

She is not available for work and therefore not entitled to claim.

That's the proper answer.

However, she could always just not show up on signing day. Chances are her payment will be stopped. A day or 2 later (if she is back from her break) she could turn up at the dole office and explain there was a family emergency which prevented her from signing on that day. I did this before but only because I literally forgot it was signing day... a common occurrence on the dole.. your weekdays become long weekends and your afternoons become your mornings! Oh how I miss it.


----------



## Berni (17 Apr 2010)

She should go down to her local office on monday and ask for the holiday form. Even if it is less notice than she is supposed to give, its better to do it anyway than risk having her claim stopped for not signing.


----------



## tenchi-fan (17 Apr 2010)

Berni said:


> She should go down to her local office on monday and ask for the holiday form. Even if it is less notice than she is supposed to give, its better to do it anyway than risk having her claim stopped for not signing.



I disagree.

If they refuse she definitely cannot take a day off without perhaps losing the benefit altogether.

she should probably just cancel the break though.


----------



## Palerider (17 Apr 2010)

Have to agree with Tenchi-fan,  cancelling the break is not an option, my first sense was to ask her to phone the Dole office on the Friday morning and simply say she completely forgot to attend to sign on on the previous Wednesday morning, I'd imagine it is a regular enough occurance, she could attend on the Friday to sign if requested to.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Apr 2010)

Berni's advice is good. The 'holiday' option is there for her to apply for, even if she is not giving the required notice. Better than making fraudulent statements such as suggested. SW will take into account the fact that she didn't know about it in enough time to apply. They are human!


----------



## Eithneangela (19 Apr 2010)

Bottom line - if you're not there to sign on, you're not available for work.  Doesn't matter a whit what surprise trip or any other reason for not being there - as a tax-payer, in the current gutting climate, just be there - forget the trip.  Might sound harsh but that's life at the moment - and we're all experiencing pain in some way!


----------



## Setanta12 (19 Apr 2010)

This happened to me. I missed it, but claimed 'holidays' and I got the missed week a few weeks later.


----------



## Palerider (19 Apr 2010)

Good advice and thank you,  I have passed on the feedback and suggested she confirm by calling into the SW office that forthcoming absence is due to holidays..


----------



## Welfarite (20 Apr 2010)

Should be good fun this week when SW examine the claims of all those who fail to sign because they are trapped abroad, and aren't officially 'on holiday'!


----------



## niceoneted (21 Apr 2010)

Might also confirm / clear up any myth surrounding non Irish Europeans flying in to sign on!


----------



## Setanta12 (21 Apr 2010)

This thread when I looked at it, and responded to it earlier this week, prompted me to look up when my own sign-on date was.

I'd missed it ! Unbelieveable !

Thankfully I had a chain-mail from a recruiter asking me to attend their office in Dublin in respect of a 'real' job on my sign-on day! In the chain-mail, I'd also thankfully stated that whatever time/day suited the recruiter was fine with me as I was 'free' !

I was able to mail this onwards immediately - actually in fact during the call with Social - and of course, the recruiter details were also included for independent verification. Still waiting to hear if the employer wants to interview me themselves - fingers crossed !


----------



## Palerider (21 Apr 2010)

My friend called to SW yesterday with the holiday form filled out, she told me that they could not have been more helpful, a simple exercise it appears.

The straight way is the only way eh !


----------



## Berni (21 Apr 2010)

Thats good to hear. Faith in humanity isn't always misplaced


----------

